# Padron - car affected purchase



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We are full timers and have friends who own a boat here in La manga.

Went to but a car to share and were told we needed a padron.
But when we went to register, as neither of us actualy lived in Spain so it was not accepted.

Ok who knows how to get round this?

Insurance is not an issue (as per agent) nor is an MOT, but we want to be as honest as we can - any ex past can assist?

BTW - if in confidence PM us.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have you considered a long term hire/rental.I would see what the cost would be compared to buying and all the rest of the costs. just a thought.

cabby


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Cabby

Man after my own heart.

Had a look at that and for the price of a cheap two seater/hatch buying inc ins and a 2 yr MT works out slightly cheaper and the car is always at the marina or site.

Not much in it but its the add ons on the rental that make the difference.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

You could do what thousands of other Brits seem to do here with impunity..... bring a car out from the UK and leave it on UK plates. It is of course not legal to do so but as I say many many people do that. Alternatively, you need a permanent, land based address, a fiscal number (from tax authorities), an NIE (ID Number) from National Police then you can apply for the "Padron" from town hall.
How long will you actually need the car ? How much time do you spend in Spain? 
Remember that, technically and legally, if you spend more than 183 days in Spain you need to comply with the foregoing. This applies to cars and boats if they remain in the country for this amount of time, it does not matter if you state that " _I am not here that amount of time"_ the Authorities will say ""_ does not matter that owner is elsewhere, the vehicle/boat is here"_ In other words the "GOTCHA!!" law kicks in. Cabby has best idea...Rent !and be legal.
Good luck

Edit:
See if you can find a current edition of "You and the Law in Spain" by John Searle, might ber helpful.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Do the actual comparative costs of owning and hiring [shop around with hire companies], you may be surprised........

Although we are 100% legal residence here in Spain, so could buy a vehicle [we do in fact have a number of owned] we have hired Debbie's run about vehicle for about 5 years now.........changing it every couple of months.

Service, insurance, tax etc etc. sorted and always a new vehicle..........and the bonus for us [if you can?] is that after claiming back the hire cost and IVA [VAT] the total is very low.

With the holiday sector running a bit flat at the moment the trick is to contact one of the "agents", for example we hire through Arrow.com and bypass the actual hire company.

.


----------



## TiaChiKid (Jan 31, 2011)

*Car buyer in Espana*

You don't need a padron, all you need is to apply for your NIE number through the local town hall. Ask any long termer about this. Bit complicated will cost you about €30, but once you have the forms and info should take about a month. Once you have tis you have a Spanish indentity, with this you can buy, insure ITV and hire any car abroad.
Regards Patrick


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Car buyer in Espana*



TiaChiKid said:


> You don't need a padron, all you need is to apply for your NIE number through the local town hall. Ask any long termer about this. Bit complicated will cost you about €30, but once you have the forms and info should take about a month. Once you have tis you have a Spanish indentity, with this you can buy, insure ITV and hire any car abroad.
> Regards Patrick


Things have changed in the past year.
The Residency Card of old no longer exists and applicants for the new style paper document need to apply at National Police Station (not Local Police or Guardia Civil) and I believe that all that is needed now is a valid Passport and the process is completed there and then and you receive a Certificado de Registro de Ciudadano de la Union.
As it states on the document it is not an identity document on its own and you also need to carry your Passport. A totally worthless piece of paper, but we need to have them to comply with regs, but the sooner there is a return to a plastic ID card the better, not that it is likely to happen.

Edit: Not difficult and is free of charge.... all you need is patience as queues can be long. No appointment needed.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I am buying a car from a friend who is returning to the UK. and transfered the car into my name at the end of last week in Alicante so I am completely up to date in this. 
I needed my NIE , passport, 51 euro transfer fee and 26.50 euros tax fee.
The seller needed his NIE, reg document, copy of the bank statement to prove the suma (car tax) was paid and the ITV ( Mot) document.
The first visit was to traffico, then the tax office, then the photocopy place, then the Cam bank, then back to traffico with proof that the tax had been paid. In total about 4 hours of un necessary hastle but of course this is Spain and they couldn't organise a P--ss up in a brewery. Total cost 76.50 e . Nobody asked for my padron although I do have one but obviously an NIE is necessary. However these are obtained in one day and people who do not own a property here do get them. Doing it oneself is a case of tuning up at the office ( police station in Elche in our case) really early and waiting for some time while the Spanish make sure they have all their rubber stamps to hand ( They love rubber stamping)or you employ someone to do it for you and it is up to them to wait around but they get it done in one day. On one of the forms it asks for the price of the car , I put 450 euros hence the 26.50 tax


----------

